# Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

So, I took on the challenge of swapping out my single-DIN, non-BOSE radio to upgrade to double-DIN and Nav+. Huge thanks to Lee @ NSX Jr and to Dirk (AudiB64US) @ NavPlus.us for all their help. Lee was a huge help in getting every little issue sorted out. Definite recommend to all interested in doing this retrofit.
Anyway, I figured that since I was already doing that upgrade, I might as well throw in the OEM Bluetooth module and kill two birds with one stone (as the saying goes...).
It always bothered me that I hadn't ordered these two options straight from the factory. So, I took it upon myself to ease my irritation








My camera ended up dying after taking snaps of the parts, so I didn't want to wait until it was charged to do the installation. So, the pics are of the parts, and finished results. I will describe in detail how to do the full install. 
1) Full list of needed parts - pictures and part numbers:
NOTE: THESE ARE THE ONLY PARTS YOU NEED - don't waste you $ getting other parts that have been posted as necessary:
a) Radio removal keys
- I got these from eBay - $10 including shipping.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









b) Double-DIN cage
PART NO: 8P0 858 005 A 
CAN $95.00 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









c) Blanks (non-functional buttons)
PART NOS: 
LEFT: 8P0 941 515 C 5PR 
RIGHT: 8P0 941 516 C 5PR
CAN $10.73 each
ESP Switch:
PART NO: 8P0 927 134 C 5PR
CAN$ 35.00
*YOU DO NOT NEED A NEW HAZARD LIGHT SWITCH - Single-DIN Hazard light fits the same, even though part number is different*
** NONE OF THE OTHER BUTTONS WILL WORK - Single-DIN button, including ESP switch, are all larger**

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









d) Card Shelf:
PART NO: 8P0 941 561 E 5PR
CAN $85.00 (What a joke...







)
*AGAIN, Single-DIN card shelf is too big for the double-DIN cage*

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








(sorry for the crappy pic)
e) Center trim (Goes around switches - again, double-DIN specific):
PART NO: 8P0 863 321 C 6PS
CAN $52.65
e1) THIS IS FOR US CARS ONLY:
Passenger Airbag Warning Light for double-DIN
PART NO: 8P0 919 234 A 5PR
e2) FOR THOSE WITH TPMS OR WANTING TO RETROFIT TPMS:
TPMS switch for double-DIN
PART NO: 8P0 927 121 A 5PR
f) RNS-E Unit
PART NO: 8P0 035 192
**NEW UNITS HAVE A LETTER AT THE END OF THE PART NO: B, C, F, and G**
Bought off eBay for US$900

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









g) RNS-E wiring harness - make sure to get the adapter to work with non-BOSE, w/out telephone (if no BT), w/ CD Changer
**Use this harness only if you're not retrofitting the Bluetooth module at the same time - that requires a different harness**
Can be had on eBay, or NavParts.com or Euro-Parts.us. RNS-E sellers should include this harness though.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









h) GPS antenna and Radio antenna adapter
*These parts should also be included in your RNS-E purchase

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i) Other needed things: 
Painter's tape (for protection)
Double-sided tape (optional)
Dremel + 
flexible add-on (optional)
Soft cloth polishing dremel tool
Cutting tool
Tool kit - Hex nuts, torx bits, strong hands!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Bluetooth Parts* - optional (not needed for RNS-E install)
*I purchased all these parts from Lee at NSX JR. He's a great guy, helped me out with everything from the install to coding both my RNS-E and BT unit with VagCom
a) Bluetooth Module; RNS-E wiring harness (with mic and BT wires already built in)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









b) BT antenna; BT mic

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Now, if you have all these parts in hand, you're ready for the install.
*INSTALLATION:*
Unfortunately, like I said, I don't have pics from the install itself. It's just a matter of unscrewing and removal and replacing.
If you're worried about scratching up your dash, put a towel across your handles, and use painter's tape on the outer trim of the centre console.
I didn't do either since I was exceedingly careful... but use your own judgement.
1) Remove Concert II radio
Using 2 radio removal keys, remove the old radio. 
*Insert the keys with the 'hooks' facing inward* Once the keys pop in, you can't remove them until the radio is out. 
Once removed, disconnect the adapters. Don't worry about not knowing what goes where after - it's a simple puzzle. They are colour coded and are size dependant as well.
2) Once the radio is removed, pull off the upper trim piece. It'll pop out easily. 
3) Remove blank switches, ESP switch, Hazard ligh switch, and Card holder.
The blanks pop out easily.
The ESP and Hazard switches need to be pulled out and unplugged - again don't worry about confusing them later - colour coded white and black.
The Card holder requires a fine tool to push down on small clips on the upper right and left side. (Easily seen with the drawer open).
4) Remove the climate control unit.
It'll pull out easily with the rest gone. Unhook all the cables - again colour coded and size dependant for later.
Now it gets fun.
5) Removal of ash tray.
Open the ashtray. Hook your fingers underneath where the ashtray meets the shift boot. Lift up firmly. The shift boot trim should pop up. There are two clips in the front and two in the back. Pull the boot up all the way over the gear shift (for 6MT) and put the car in 4th or 6th to get the stick out of the way.
6) Remove glove box and cover underneath steering wheel.
This is a simple process of removing bolts. There are many.
Under steering wheel:
a) Push light switch in, and twist to the right. It should pop out. Disconnect the two connections, and put switch away for later.
b) Remove fuse box panel cover. 
c) Unscrew all the bolts underneath the fuse panel. It's obvious which ones are holding the lower dash on.
d) There are two bolts in the foot well. One on the right and one on the left. Unscrew both of those and the lower dash should come off.
e) The top will tilt down. With the top part down, pull outward and the rest of it should come off.
Glove Box:
a) Remove side panel
b) Open glove box and remove everything.
c) Unscrew all bolts - 3 or 4 on side by panel, another 6 or so found after opening the glove box.
d) After all the bolts are removed, the glove box will fall downward. Unhook the pass. airbag connection, the CD changer cable, and the in-box light cable.
7) Remove center console handles.
In the picture below, see the four circles in the shift boot area. Those need to be undone. 
On the underside of the handles, in the middle, is a hole reaching to a HEX bolt. From memory, I think it was an 8mm bolt (could be 6mm...). Those two bolts need to be undone.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









8) Unscrew the single-DIN cage
Where the red circles are, are torx screws. Unscrew all of them and another two screws on the side (glove box and driver foot well lower dash) and this should completely loosen the single-DIN. Loosening all these screws will also allow the handle bars to completely come off.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









9) Remove the single-DIN cage
This sounds easier than it is. It's not meant to come out this way, but it will come. Pull out and twist down to the right. That worked for me. 
**At this point, I had everything out. The ashtray and the "storage" area behind it were out. The entire dash had been taken out.**
Alright, very nice. The removing aspect of the job is done.... now it's time for the good stuff. Installing.
10) Install the double-DIN cage
Again, sounds easier than it is. Just keep working it, and it will eventually go in. This is the part when I started sweating - taping the area would have been a great idea, but I managed not to scratch anything.
11) Line up the RNS-E unit in the cage.
Once the double-DIN cage is in, screw in the torx screws, but don't tighten.
12) Slide in the RNS-E unit, but not all the way in. Don't re-attach the cables.
This is check to make sure that the Nav+ will sit straight. If it's straight, remove the RNS-E and then go hard with the torx screws.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









13) Once all the torx screws have been tightened, install the RNS-E unit.
Attach the new cable harness, GPS antenna, Radio antenna, and push the unit all the way until it clicks.
14) Install the blanks, the two switches, and the new card tray.
15) Install the trim surround.
Now the sensitive part... cutting the climate control unit.
I didn't feel like shelling out $1,000 to buy a double-DIN climate control. So, I used a Dremel to shave down the sides so that it would fit.
16) Make a template of the shape of the new climate control. 
I took a piece of cardboard and kept cutting it until it fit into the climate control area (on the bottom) like the actual unit would. 
Once I had the exact shape, I centered it on my climate control and cut two rectangles for the knobs. 
With the template centered on the climate unit, I traced the outline on it as the marks for cutting.
17) Using a dremel, shave down the sides of the climate control unit.
Take your time with this... keep shaving and testing, shaving and testing.
18) Once the fit is perfect, using a soft cloth polisher, buff the sides of the unit so that it's smooth and not jagged from the sanding.
Hardest part is over!
19) Attach all the cables to climate control unit.
20) Wire your GPS antenna to a good location. I wired mine to the driver side fuse box. I get 4-8 satellites there all the time. 
A lot of people have wired their antenna's up in the instrument cluster.
It's magnetic so it'll attach just about anywhere.
If you're really bold, you can get a FAKRA extension and wire it up to the existing sharkfin antenna on the roof... totally not necessary though.
21) Do not turn on car yet! If this is the end of the install, make sure you reinstall all the cables - light switch, pass. airbag, cd changer etc. or you'll get a bunch of vag-com codes.
22) Put everything back together. Power on car. Hopefully everything should work - normal satellite reception is > 3. 
23) For the ashtray area, I ended up doing a little bit of crude modifying. Since the double-DIN sits so much lower than the single-DIN, the storage area behind the ashtray is essentially eliminated. I didn't want to get a new bezel and trim that would be stuck in a hole I'd never see.
After removing the existing storage area trim, you'll see four tabs at the back. The two in the middle don't line up with the double-DIN. 
I snapped them off.
The result... the same flooring of the storage area behind the ashtray, and more $$ in my pocket.
24) ADMIRE YOUR HANDYWORK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
25) Get your Vag Com cable out to do the necessary coding. If you don't have one, your dealer should be able to do the necessary coding for you.
----------------------------------------------
* FOR BLUETOOTH RETROFIT, READ ON *
1) I installed the module in my glovebox. 
2) Run mic wire to preferred location.
I ran the mic wire up the passenger side A-pillar, across the headliner, and pulled it out in the overhead light console. 
The mic now sits in the light console where those vents are, hidden from view. I get perfect voice reception with it up there.
3) Re-install everything.
4) Vag Com coding changes.
--------------------------------------------------------
Vag Com coding:
1) Select 19 - CAN gateway” and go into the Long Coding helper
Check on Byte 03, bit 7 (for telephone) - IF APPLICABLE, Bluetooth only
Check on Byte 03, bit 3 (for navigation)
2) Select 16 - Steering wheel: current coding 02022, new coding 04022
3) Select 37 - Navigation: current coding 0209217, new coding 0205617
4) Select 77 - telephone: current coding 0000000, new coding 0011477 - BLUETOOTH ONLY
**NOTE: 
1) Since 6MT sports don't have DIS (in dash display), we'll always get an instrument cluster fault code. There's no way to get rid of that fault. 
2) Since there is no diversity antenna, all will get a "ZF Antenna" fault code in RNS-E (Select 77).
For example:
Steering Wheel:
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
004 - No Signal/Communication
Nav:
2 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
011 - Open Circuit
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
008 - Implausible Signal
Radio:
2 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier
011 - Open Circuit
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285)
008 - Implausible Signal
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, that should do it, for this DIY.

BEFORE:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And some pics of the end result:
AFTER:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Oh, and what's this? Engineering Mode... very cool, if you're into a little bit more technical info: Location, Altitude, Road Speed...









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










EDITED TO INCLUDE PART NUMBERS FOR 
1) Double-DIN Passenger Airbag Warning Light - for US A3's
2) Double-DIN TPMS Switch


_Modified by WhyteA3 at 3:35 PM 7/17/2006_


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

OH MY GOSH. Thank you so much!


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

^No probs








I think the write-up took me longer than the install...
*Pics resized from brain-crushing to manageable*
Sleep...


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyteA3* »_Oh, and what's this? Engineering Mode... very cool, if you're into a little bit more technical info: Location, Altitude, Road Speed...







_Modified by WhyteA3 at 1:28 AM 7/17/2006_

Where did you get that option? ^_^


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Nav+ (Ttuk)*

With Nav powered on, push "NAV". Then push and hold the upper left quadrant switch for 5 seconds. Then press the upper right quadrant switch until the screen changes. If nothing happens, start over and be sure to hold button for at least 5 seconds.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Nav+ (mike3141)*

Too bad it's so much hazzle, or else I'll have a double din also with aftermarket unit. I guess I'll just have to wait til JVC has a new KD-AVX3 or something. Hope they will add GPS, RDS, and spectrum analyzer displays. What a waste of a screen if nothing is moving on it, right? 


_Modified by Mud_Shui_Ah at 7:53 AM 7-17-2006_


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*

Um. YOW!
Great post. I'm stunned.


----------



## rtc5250 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Nav+ (KnockKnock)*

Holy SHXX! 
Great write up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I gotta save up for this project.


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

awesome reply... ive been dieing to see this for almost a year now since i picked up from delivery in october... thanks a bunch man, im def. doing this now. great right up and detail


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Username A3)*

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 
Yeah, I have to say nothing beats OEM for looks. Well, that's what I was going for anyway. 
Well, I hope this helps for people who want to do this conversion. It's just a matter of getting all the parts, some patience, and a big chunk of time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Awesome write up!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*

Note that those with U.S. A3s will need the double-DIN "Passenger Airbag Off" indicator instead of the right side blank.


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Edited to include part numbers for 
1) double-DIN TPMS switch
2) Corrected ESP Switch part number
3) US double-DIN Passenger Airbag Warning light switch


----------



## fyjimo (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (WhyteA3)*

One of the best write-ups I have ever seen! Great job, this should be added to the DIY section! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Nav+ (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_With Nav powered on, push "NAV". Then push and hold the upper left quadrant switch for 5 seconds. Then press the upper right quadrant switch until the screen changes. If nothing happens, start over and be sure to hold button for at least 5 seconds.

just went out and tried this, it definitely does not work with the given directions above. i held all 4 buttons for 5 seconds or more and nothing happens.
do you mean hold the upper left one for 5 seconds and press the upper right one at the SAME time?


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Nav+ (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_just went out and tried this, it definitely does not work with the given directions above. i held all 4 buttons for 5 seconds or more and nothing happens.
do you mean hold the upper left one for 5 seconds and press the upper right one at the SAME time?

Nope.
1) Turn the ignition on
2) Press Accept
3) Press Nav
4) Hold down the top left button for 10 seconds
5) Hold down the top right button until the screen changes.
I've noticed that if I just try and go into Engineering mode after using other RNS-E functions, it doesn't work. It works everytime you first power up the unit though. Even if while driving, you turn off the RNS-E, turn it on, hit "Accept"... etc.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Nav+ (ProjectA3)*

WhyteA3's instructions should work, but if you read mine carefully, it doesn't say "press all 4 buttons"--just the upper left quadrant, then the upper right. I didn't think about adding "release the button you were pressing" in between.


_Modified by mike3141 at 3:15 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

AMAZING write up!
Definetly doing this!
Now all you have to do is get the TV function to work here








-Thanks


_Modified by justdanorm at 12:03 PM 7-24-2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

GREAT WRITEUP
Added to DIY







*sparx*


----------



## AHA3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Maybe a real stupid question here, but here goes. 
I have the in dash 6 cd Bose system. Will the 6 cd in dash player be history now? ? ? 




_Modified by AHA3 at 8:29 PM 10/22/2006_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (AHA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHA3* »_Maybe a real stupid question here, but here goes. 
I have the in dash 6 cd Bose system. Will the 6 cd in dash player be history now? ? ? 


Yes it is history, I had to purchase the 6 disc Glovebox CD changer for $400, make sure you get the RNS-E cable that is for Bose 
with CD changer, it is a simple plug and play with this, remove the 
left box in your Glove box with a trim tool( I used a small flathead very carefully) and the cable to the CD changer is cable is right there, plug it in the back of the CD changer and slide it in a Voila! your good to go


----------



## 34AVA01 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*

Great write up thanks...
I have the concert also... And I will try the same work... I wish that it will work...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow awesome write up.


----------



## arooney9 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*

Firstly Hello everyone, this is my very first post on this forum.
May commend WhyteA3 on your excellent tutorial. Having read it, I am seriously considering do this on my car. 
But I've got a few questions, which I'm hoping other members with their experience can help me answer.
I've got the crappy tape/radio single DIN system on my car, so it desperately requires a better system. Having considering all different setups I have concluded on ideally getting a 
PIONEER AVIC-D3 BTi (those not familar with this head unit check it out, it does ervything!!) 
< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_w3UZIEo8k > Youtube video by pioneer demonstrating features.

* My question is: The AVIC D3 is a double DIn system; will it fit the Audi Double DIN cage described above by WhyteA3? *
I was under the assumption that as long you have any double DIN head unit and cage, they would be compatible. 
I prefer the Pioneer system over the OEM RNS-E because the touch-screen soft keys seem like a better UI system than a fiddly knob. I have tried the D3 for myself and it is very intuitive to use! 
Plus it can be made to look similar to factory fit. You can even customize the start-up screen to say AUDI navigation system.
May I thank everyone who replies to this post in advance, any advice before I go and purchase the items is much appreciated. 
THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## raoulduke11 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Nav+ (RNS-E) and Bluetooth Retrofit: single-DIN to double-DIN conversion (WhyteA3)*

Another Noob I am. Wow! I sound like yoda. Anyway what a fantastic install. Very impressive. I would like to ask a quasi related question here;
I currently have a 2007 A3 with a Concert II with the optional blue tooth adapter via the technology package.
I am planning on installing an after market head unit that will connect to a blue tooth phone unit via an adapter. Kenwood, Pioneer or Blaupunkt.
The question becomes then, will my OEM blue tooth adapter work, with some modifications of course.
It looks as though from this install that the OEM blue tooth adapter only connects to the factory stereo in three ways: 1. mute connection; 2. + speaker; and 3. - speaker.
Thus, would I be correct in thinking that it would be just a matter of connecting those 3 wires, at least as far as connecting the OEM blue tooth to an after market stereo.
Thanks all.
Joe


----------



## Everyday_Paradise (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Nav+ (raoulduke11)*

i have been looking for one of these units and are only able to find the 8 P0 03519L and none of the b or any of the other NA units. But they do come with NA software. will this unit work in the US and with the NA software.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Nav+ (Everyday_Paradise)*

bump


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Nav+ (Everyday_Paradise)*

It's a fairly simple process to convert a Euro unit to work with the U.S. software. Check out http://www.navplus.us for the procedure.
You might need access to a VAG-COM to change some of the settings in the RNS-E.


_Modified by mike3141 at 5:38 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Nav+ (WhyteA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyteA3* »_
Nope.
1) Turn the ignition on
2) Press Accept
3) Press Nav
4) Hold down the top left button for 10 seconds
5) Hold down the top right button until the screen changes.
I've noticed that if I just try and go into Engineering mode after using other RNS-E functions, it doesn't work. It works everytime you first power up the unit though. Even if while driving, you turn off the RNS-E, turn it on, hit "Accept"... etc.


PRESS ACCEPT? you need to get above SW 0150... cant stand the NAG!!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You _did_ notice that the post you're replying to is from July 2006??


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (mike3141)*

yeah i know but this seems to be the best place for all of this


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Excellent job...


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (PDXA4)*

Nice work


----------



## Shannon77 (Aug 29, 2013)

These prices are final that you mention. If I want to buy at prices you can?


----------



## limbo326 (Dec 9, 2007)

*pictures are fuzzy?*

The photobucket pictures are out of focus and have the big photobucket logo in front. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Call photobucket customer complaint and tell them they effed everybody here on the forum!


----------

